# Whiteville, NC 1 y/o male, BURT,butchered ears



## osf (May 12, 2005)

BURT 
KENNEL 14-AVAILABLE NOW. GREAT BOY THAT WAS TURNED IN WITH HIS BROTHER ERNIE. HE IS VERY SWEET, DEFINITELY A MELLOW BOY THAT DESPERATELY NEEDS A HOME. PLEASE HELP! 
Candidate for euthanasia Friday 2/5 8:00 AM 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15612890 

Columbus County Animal Shelter 
Whiteville, NC 
910-641-3945 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

This is the horrific story I was given on Burt & Ernie by volunteer Julie at the Columbus AC Shelter. They were given to a law enforcement person as Doberman puppies. He had their ears cropped. As they grew it became obvious they were GSDs and he dumped them. She thinks they are actually purebred. They are only a year old. Last Friday was to be their last day. Julie was able to buy them time by putting them on her “wish list” but this only gives them until Thursday 2/4 by 5:00 PM. 

My understanding is that Columbus County AC has gone from gassing to heartstick, now that their homemade chamber no longer meets state regs. These boys will get heartstick before the shelter opens Friday AM. 

Julie’s email is: [email protected] and her cell is (910) 988-5431.
There is a paid transport heading to the Northeast from this area on Friday 2/5. Julie can give you details.


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

More About #14-BURT,URGENT!1/29-HELD OVER BY THE VOLUNTEER LAST WEEK. DESPERATELY NEED TO GET OUT THIS WEEK, LAST CHANCE!!! CANDIDATE FOR EUTHANASIA ON 2/5 KENNEL 14-AVAILABLE NOW. GREAT BOY THAT WAS TURNED IN WITH HIS BROTHER. HE IS VERY SWEET, DEFINITELY A MELLOW BOY THAT DESPERATELY NEEDS A HOME. PLEASE HELP!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15612890


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

bumping this cute laid back boy back up. Seems a rescue can't go wrong with this boy. Are there transport opportunities from this shelter?


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Yes! We send a paid transport from Bladen/Columbus, NC counties every two weeks up the I-95 corridor to the northeastern states. Julie or I can help line that up. There is one this Friday which is close to full so we may send a short run as quickly as next week.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Heartstick is a horrible painful way to die.


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Burt & Ernie only have until 5:00 PM today. 
Heartstick Friday morning before the shelter opens.









Call Julie on her cell (910) 988-5431 for pulling & transport help.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Boarding is available for $8 per day.


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

BURT was adopted locally !


----------

